
Insomniac's web tools postmortem [pdf] - enqk
https://deplinenoise.files.wordpress.com/2017/03/webtoolspostmortem.pdf
======
royjacobs
This is a really interesting slidedeck that highlights all the issues that
arise when trying to do a truly large-scale Game Editor UI in Javascript.

In the end they've decided to go back to C++ with Qt.

